# 39-40 Roadmaster 4 Gill



## CWCMAN (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272539022591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Looks like Shawn's former bike


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2017)

BIN for $3900 or make offer  $85 shipping


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2017)

Thet shore be purdy.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 30, 2017)

One sweet ride there for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is my former bike that I restored. By serial it is a late '40 if memory serves correctly. The current owner has changed the tires and added the WD brake but other than that is as I traded it. V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello happy to say Tammy and i are the new owners of this great bike ,Always wanted a 4 gill and I'm sure they don't come any better then this one.Thank you Shawn for a great looking CWC .The fellow i am buying from also a great guy to work with .Meeting him at ML in the spring so this bike will not have to be shipped.Take care all Terry and Tammy


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrads Terry,

That's a real fine 4 Gill.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you Eddie for all your information ,a true friend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a bike I actually wish I would have kept but it was part of a trade to get the restored Bluebird. Like I said via our PMs the '39-41 Four Gills may be under rated but are fairly scarce bikes. I'll bet I can find more Bluebirds, Aerocycles, or Big Tank Shelbys than I can Four Gills. See you at MLC! V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you Shawn for all the information . Excited to  pick up bike at ML . Look forward to meeting Rodger the seller and you the restorer


----------

